# Itchy chicken



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

We have a crested rooster that keeps scratching the sides of his face. The skin looks slightly irritated, like dry skin, but not too bad. Yesterday I noticed he had been bleeding in one spot. I'm thinking he may have some kind of mites? I had hoped they would go away on their own, but it's been awhile and it hasn't gotten any better. What should I do about it?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

mites. You need to dust all of them and the housing. Mites will spread and start to affect them all. There are also sprays but a good dust put in a cat litter box or similar and they will bathe themselves in.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

OK, will do! :thumb: Thanks.


----------



## SandStoneStable Farm (Dec 8, 2010)

I let them have a catbox of DE every once in av while... they love it!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

I dusted him with DE. Maybe I should give him a bathtub of it! So it doesn't hurt their eyes or lungs?


----------

